# errore --sync

## viralex

ciao a tutti,

oggi come ogni giorno ho dato un emerge --sync ed ecco il risultato:

```

viralex@trine ~ $ sudo emerge --sync       

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(276) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(276) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>> Retrying...

```

ho la 2008.0 beta 1, ho visto che è uscita la beta 2, penso che ci saranno un po di pacchetti da aggiornare no?

scusate la mia ignoranza ma è veramente poco che uso la splendida gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Se ti va in timeout, penso che tu sia dietro ad un firewall che ti blocca la porta tcp/873 (quella usata da rsync). Prova a verificare!

La navigazione o altre normali operazioni di connessione di rete verso l'esterno (HTTP,FTP,DNS,MAIL) funzionano correttamente?

----------

## viralex

si funziona tutto, fino a ieri andava. per quello mi sembra strano che sia un problema di porte. provo ad aprire la porta nel router ^^

----------

## crisandbea

 *viralex wrote:*   

> si funziona tutto, fino a ieri andava. per quello mi sembra strano che sia un problema di porte. provo ad aprire la porta nel router ^^

 

se la porta detta da Scen è aperta, prova magari ad attendere un pò e ridare il sync.

ciauz

----------

## viralex

No non va.    :Shocked: 

ok proverò domani ci sta che mi abbiano bannato? però faccio solo un sync al giorno...

----------

## viralex

wow adesso ha funzionato.. ma alla fine del sync c'è una cosa che non ho mai visto:

```

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2005

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................................................................................................................................................................

```

ma poi è possibile che è uscita adesso la beta 2 e mi fa l'update di un solo pacchetto? e per di più di nano? xDLast edited by viralex on Thu May 01, 2008 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *viralex wrote:*   

> No non va.   
> 
> ok proverò domani ci sta che mi abbiano bannato? però faccio solo un sync al giorno...

 

Non credo, sarà solo sovraccarico. Riprova più tardi come ti ha suggerito crisandbea!

----------

## Onip

 *viralex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma poi è possibile che è uscita adesso la beta 2 e mi fa l'update di un solo pacchetto? e per di più di nano? xD

 

Gentoo è versionless: Ogni volta è aggiornata esattamente al tempo in cui dai

```

# emerge --sync

# emerge -DuNav world

```

la beta2 di cui si parla in giro è solamente la versione del livecd nuovo(cioè i pacchetti che ha installati), niente di più e niente di meno.

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

> la beta2 di cui si parla in giro è solamente la versione del livecd nuovo(cioè i pacchetti che ha installati), niente di più e niente di meno.

 

Di più: se viralex fa il sync ogni giornoo la sua versione é già più aggiornata rispetto alla Beta2  :Wink: 

----------

## viralex

 :Very Happy:  ottimo! ...eh sono sempre troppo abituato alla logica debian ^_^

----------

